# SRX - Sierra Rutile Holdings



## System (19 July 2022)

Sierra Rutile, currently a subsidiary of Iluka Resources, is a multi-mine operation located in the Bonthe and Moyamba districts, south west Sierra Leone. 

Sierra Rutile has the world’s largest natural rutile deposit and encompasses two operations at Lanti and Gangama; a mineral separation plant; and a dedicated port facility. Sierra Rutile's main product stream is natural rutile and the operation also produces smaller quantities of ilmenite and zircon (in concentrate).

A Demerger Resolution to approve the proposed Demerger of Sierra Rutile will be put to Iluka Shareholders at an Extraordinary General Meeting to be held on Friday, 22 July 2022.

It is anticipated that SRX will list on the ASX during July 2022.






						Home
					






					sierra-rutile.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 August 2022)

*Listing date*27 July 2022 11:00AM AEST ##*Company contact details*https://sierra-rutile.com/
Ph: +61 417 960 185*Principal Activities*Sierra Rutile is a multi-mine mineral sands operation straddling the Bonthe and Moyamba districts in southern Sierra Leone.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*N/A*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*SRX

made it to the ASX, market cap is about $130 million


----------



## divs4ever (10 August 2022)

i already held ILU   and have so far  missed  my sub 20c top up price 

 mineral sands ... Africa  , i have already got singed there before  , so am ultra-cautious


----------



## divs4ever (17 October 2022)

Production and Cost Update for September 2022 Quarter

In advance of release of its Quarterly Report for the quarter ended 30 September 2022,
Sierra Rutile Holdings Limited (ASX: SRX) (“Sierra Rutile” or the “Company”) provides the
following interim update to the market in relation to production and operating cost
performance.
Operations during the quarter were hampered by unusually heavy rainfall in August and
September which resulted in reduced mining and production. It was the highest quarterly
rainfall recorded at site and a 39% increase over Q3 2021. The adverse weather conditions
resulted in reduced ore being mined and processed, with quarterly production of rutile of
28kt, down 22% as against both the previous quarter and Q3 2021.
Combined with increased costs, primarily due to the high rainfall but also impacted by higher
fuel costs and an (expected) absence of material by-product sales revenue, the lower
production resulted in unit operating costs for the quarter ended 30 September 2022 being
materially higher than those experienced in the first half or projected for the full year.
Subject to final review, unit costs for the quarter are expected to be US$1,490 per tonne of
rutile production.
The heavy rainfalls have now subsided and production levels have normalised. At this stage,
the Company expects that production in the remaining months of the year will return to
normal levels, and combined with further by-product sales, unit costs are anticipated to be
significantly lower in Q4 2022.
Full operational, development, ESG and corporate details for the quarter, including
commentary on full year guidance, will be released to the market on Thursday 27th October
in the September Quarterly Report.
Ends
This ASX Release was authorised
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i hold SRX ( courtesy of the ILU spin-off )

i am looking to add some cheap to bulk up the holding ( say , somewhere around 17 cents a share )


----------

